# Mass Cops Dinner



## jckc444 (Sep 28, 2011)

What's up guys?

I know it's last minute but do any departments on here have any extra tickets for the Mass Cops Dinner tonight being held at Gillette? My union doesn't have any left. I know it's a long shot but figured I'd throw it out there. 

Thanks.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

$90 a pop don't thank no many have extras 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

